# pan head screws



## Gurri10

Can anybody help me to translate this into Spanish? Pan head screws.

Please, help me! Thank you.


----------



## Consuelo

Si lo aplicas a las herramientas puede referirse a un tipo de atornillador, a la forma de uno.


----------



## Consuelo

Creo que lo encontré, es uno de esos atornilladores a los que les tienes que girar el mango un poco y después dan vuelta solos el tornillo.
Pero no tengo idea de cómo se llaman, al menos ahora sabemos lo que es. 
Me sirvió para saber el nombre en inglés.


----------



## rpleimann

I found a page with drawings of different types of screws.  It may help.

http://www.tornilleria.com/

and a page with a picture of the pan head screw:

http://123frame.net/panhead.html


----------



## Consuelo

Gracias, nos sacaste a todos de la duda.


----------



## saramar

Hola, creo que ya lo tenias clato, pero por si acaso encontré esto en la Comisión Europea de Traducción: pan head screw  (Reference  AEROSPACE DICTIONARY,PARIS,1984)  (1) TERM  *tornillo de cabeza plana*   Reference  Diccionario aeroespacial, París, 1984  
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## rpleimann

pan head screws = sheet metal screws = tornillos rosca chapa


----------



## cuchuflete

pan head screw

Another translation is :  tornillo de cabeza troncocónica


----------



## el_novato

Encontré la palabra *pija* para este tipo de tornillo.


----------



## te gato

Hello all,

I hope no one minds that I put it into English...

"Pan Head" screw is what is called a sheet metal screw here...
A pan head screw protrudes above the surface of the material to be fastened as opposed to countersunk...Therefore they have a smooth round head.


----------



## Gurri10

Thank you very to everyone for your help, especially for the drawings, that helped me a lot. I will finaly translate as 'tornillo de cabeza redonda'.


----------



## te gato

Gurri10:
I can speak only for myself. You are welcome!!


----------



## pilarhs

Qué casualidad, estoy traduciendo y no sabía lo que era "tornillo de rosca de plancha", y al verlo en el foro, es exactamente eso, pan head screw, así que ya sabéis otra posible traducción al español "tornillo de rosca de plancha".


----------



## zagan engelsein

*Qué tal, me encontré con este tema y me fue de mucha ayuda, anexo nuevo enlace de una imagen que puede ser de mucha utilidad en futuras consultas, ya que algunos enlaces proporcionados ya no funcionan.*

http://almabolt.com/images/screws/headstyle.png

*Saludos.*


----------

